# Turkey Bowling



## mish (Nov 10, 2005)

Turkey Bowling  

http://www.makaimedia.com/games/game_frame.aspx?gid=3


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2005)

OK, I can't do that one!  The turkey dosen't want to be thrown.


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2005)

My turkey wasn't always cooperating either  ... but I thought it was my computer. 

True story - Late at night, before Thanksgiving, supermarket employees were lining up 2 litre soda bottles (like bowling pins) and throwing a frozen turkey down the aisle - LOL - Real turkey bowling. So... check your bird for bruises. LMBO


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 11, 2005)

miserable 42!! 

well... bowling has never been my game, and it seems that my mouse and the turkey were being hostile to each other... I got no such thing as "good teamwork" there..


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2005)

You did better than me! I only got a 35.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 11, 2005)

My highest is 39. That turkey isnt dead yet, it has a mind of it's own.


woohoo, I got a 48


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> That turkey isnt dead yet, it has a mind of it's own.


 

ROFL!!!!


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2005)

My mouse won't let go of my bird    What am I doing wrong?  Do you need to sign up?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2005)

BEER FRAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

maidrite, it's your turn to get the round, and spray something in those funky shoes.

the trick is to get some lift on the bird so it bounces. i scored a 93 that way.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2005)

I did better that time & got a 51 but my mouse still wants to hold onto the bird too.


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2005)

50 YAHoo.  BT's right, it needs some lift.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 11, 2005)

This turkey is fried! 
I go straight, it goes to the left or right!
Thanks a lot for the insanity, Mish


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2005)

Any time, texas.  

Too many gutter birds here too.


----------



## hellschef (Nov 11, 2005)

A 12, when i want a turkey that hooks left or right, i'll stick to golf!


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2005)

hellschef said:
			
		

> A 12, when i want a turkey that hooks left or right, i'll stick to golf!


 
Try this one.

http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/crazygolf/play.php


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2005)

i got a 99 with a frame left, but it didn't count any higher.

mish, i want a refund!!!!

and those 7 - 10 splits are a beetch...


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2005)

You broke it.   If that one didn't drive you nuts, try the crazy golf link above.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 11, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i got a 99 with a frame left, but it didn't count any higher.
> 
> mish, i want a refund!!!!
> 
> and those 7 - 10 splits are a beetch...


 






 You deserve this, Tom... You are the *official Turkey Bowling King*!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2005)

coooooool, i won i won i won i won.....


----------



## middie (Nov 11, 2005)

oh forget it. mine won't go straight lol


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 14, 2005)

My top so far is a 97 !  
Buckytom BEER all around !
THis Buds for you !


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 17, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Turkey Bowling
> 
> http://www.makaimedia.com/games/game_frame.aspx?gid=3


 
I LOVE THESE GAMES THANKS MISH !


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 18, 2005)

WHOO HOOO!!!!!

124!! 124!!!

John


----------



## mish (Nov 18, 2005)

I must have had a butterball. It kept slipping out of my hands. Okay, I'm going back for seconds.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 18, 2005)

I got a 60.


----------



## middie (Nov 18, 2005)

whoo hoo !!! a 34


----------

